# newsbin et mac



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

bonjour a tous, 
newsbin existe pour mac?
sinon quel est l'equivalent?
merci de vos reponses


----------



## Ludopac (14 Août 2006)

Le logiciel unison peut-être ? http://www.panic.com/unison


----------



## pinpin2002 (1 Février 2009)

IL y a aussi igrab c'est gratuit mais pour ma part je n'arrive pas a le faire fonctionner sur osx 5


----------

